# Malaga Xmas lights



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Just thought I would share a couple of photos taken last night


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> Hi Just thought I would share a couple of photos taken last night


cool :elf:

I'm going to copy them to our photos of Spain thread


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gulp! I miss Spain :Cry:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Gulp! I miss Spain :Cry:
> 
> Jo xxx


don't they do xmas lights in England? I genuinely can't remember :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> don't they do xmas lights in England? I genuinely can't remember :confused2:



Yes, but nothing like those in Malaga! I used to go and see them every year there - the atmosphere was electric and the lights were just way OTT but beautiful!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

stevelin said:


> Hi Just thought I would share a couple of photos taken last night


We went in last Friday. Beautiful lights, and so lovely having tapas round larios with loads of people christmas shopping..... Soooo lovely in fact, that we're going in again after Christmas!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

yes had a great night tapas and then listening to all the singers walking up and down calle Larios


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Went last night with the kids. They loved it. It was our first time having a good look around very bonnie place indeed, lovely and christmasy!


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> Gulp! I miss Spain :Cry:
> 
> Jo xxx


yo tambien 

funny, we got some surprise money from hubby's parents and the first thing he said was "let's go to Spain!!!"......oh, if only......but I think we should wait for 2016 like originally planned. heavy sigh.......


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We were there on Friday night with the boy who was totally transfixed by the lights. Makes Oxford Street look like the set of Doctor Who with Jon Pertwee. Maybe not that good....


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

This sounds and looks great. Does anyone know how long they will be there for? My kids would love it.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Until at least the 7th Jan on the night of the 5th there's a parade for the 3 kings. Where they throw sweets at the crowds. There,s normally a parade in most villages which is where we go as the atmosphere is better


----------

